# BIG Oliver tractor auction, Plain City, OH, Nov. 13, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Dozens, of rare Oliver tractors up for auction. Looks like a great one to go to if you are a collector! Here is a link:

http://www.aumannauctions.com/cgi-bin/mndetails.cgi?aumann30


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

If anyone goes to this show they have to stop at an Amish restaurant that has great food in the same town lots of good homemade foods and deserts!:thumbsup: 

Andy


----------

